# Cleaning a Mossberg 935??



## BAR308 (Sep 1, 2011)

i bought a Mossberg 935 12ga 3.5" a while back. havent really shot it much. took it out last week and it jammed a couple times. i think maybe it needs a good cleaning.

i have never had it apart and i'm not sure what to expect. any advice or suggestions before i get in here and screw it up and have to take it to a gunsmith???  lol.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 2, 2011)

First is what were you shooting? The 935 is a magnum shotgun and doesn't shoot 2 3/4 loads very well. It likes heavier loads. I included a link to Mossbergs website, just scroll down to the 935 and you can download the owners manual which will show you how to take it apart. Good luck with it!
http://www.mossberg.com/content.asp?ID=520&section=service


----------



## BAR308 (Sep 2, 2011)

believe it or not... i shot at several squirrels with it using 2.75" high brass 6 shot and it worked flawlessly... put some 3.5" #4's later to pattern it and it jammed... i was shocked. but i bought the gun used. 
so you never know what you're gonna get with a used gun. i always use my shotgun when deer hunting because i hunt in the thick woods and cant hardly use a rifle... so i cant afford it to jam with 3.5" buckshot... cant take the chance on it jamming if a big buck walks out... thx for the link.


----------



## chadf (Sep 2, 2011)

Clean it good!
Always fixes my 500.........


----------

